# sudo



## olo (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

I noticed that after compiling sudo, make says that it's not safe, contains some security holes and I should deinstall it. Is there some alternative for FreeBSD? Should I just use su? Is is safer?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2013)

Please show the exact message.  Some ports give warnings, particularly those that have built-in servers.  A port that is known to be unsafe should not install.  Sometimes that comes from using an old ports tree.


----------



## olo (Oct 17, 2013)

```
===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following binaries which execute with
      increased privileges.
/usr/local/bin/sudo

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://www.sudo.ws/
```

So this is only a notification that you do not guarantee that `sudo` is safe?

I have updated the ports tree by `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap update`.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2013)

olo said:
			
		

> So this is only a info that you do not guarantee that `sudo` is safe?



Not exactly.  It is shown on ports that install servers to make sure the user is aware that they have installed something that can work as a server.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

It's simply a warning that it _could_ be a potential security issue and you need to be aware of it.


----------

